# Raptors



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Vey interesting article regarding pigeons and pigeon predetors - a little lenghty but worth it . . . go to the following link;

http://www.dailybulletin.com/search/ci_5982887

Abisai


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Abisai. I also posted that link today but put it in the News forum. I'm glad you posted it here also. 

Terry


----------

